# Navigon à prix cassé, bonne affaire ?



## LossId (20 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

Navigon Europe est actuellement vendu à 60 euros... J'aimerais l'acheter, mais y'a t'il l'avertisseur radar ? J'ai regardé leur site et j'en ai pas l'impression...

Pourtant un des commentaires en parle et dis que la fonction est toujours là.

Quelqu'un pourrait il me renseigner ? A moins que Tom Tom soit mieux de ce côté là, merci à vous...


----------



## Gwen (20 Août 2011)

Oui, j'ai fait la mise à jour de la dernière version et il m'annonce toujours les radars. Je n'ai rien remarqué de changé. Mais bon, je ne fais pas trop attention à cette fonction non plus.


----------



## LossId (20 Août 2011)

C'est bizarre qu'ils ne mettent pas en avant cette fonction...

Bon, beh je vais le prendre alors, j'attends un peu si y'en à qui veulent encore répondre au poste mais à ce prix je pense qu'il faut plus hésiter alors


----------

